# books on loft design?



## pigeedoodle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Folks,
After keeping a few pet pigeons as a kid (mostly injured street birds) I finally am able to get involved again (gee just a thirty or so year break  ). I'm trying to learn all I can and I'm still not exactly sure what sort of breed I will be keeping (too many amazing beautiful breeds!). Anyhoo -- I've been looking for information on loft designs -- with specific requriements. Like for example -- are concrete floors best for keeping them clean? etc. Does anyone have the titles of books or websites that would have fairly specific instructions and suggestions? Since I live on a farm I'm thinking of birds that can fly and will stick around i.e. Nuns....maybe I think choosing is the hardest part! I'm really excited... this is something I've always wanted to do. Thanks!


----------



## pigeedoodle (Dec 11, 2007)

Opps just saw the thread on .... gee... loft design... the info looks great!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

This is but one of many designs, take your time and look at the many designs out there that won't be very expensive! there is a link to"red rose lofts" somewhere but i forget where i put it, red rose shows many different designs based on a simple plan that you can tweak to your liking! Hope this helps!
http://members.cox.net/windsorloft/myYBloft.html


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Ah i think i found it! Hope the link works, enjoy it    
http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Hey Pigiidoodle!

Welcome to Pigeon Talk. Your story is very similar to my own. If you want to chronicle my pigeon comeback as it were, you can find it under the "Loft Advice" thread in the Loft Design section. 

If you go to any of the pigeon supply sites like Siegels, Global or Foy's they all have very good books on every aspect of pigeon keeping, including loft design. Two that I would suggest is "Lofts for Racing Pigeons" by Charles Heizman. This first was published some 40 years ago and has been updated several times. The other book I would recommend is "Fit to Prepare" by Bob Kinney who just recently passed away. There is a lot of good information in this book including a great section on loft design.

Hope this helps and good luck!

Dan


----------



## pigeedoodle (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks much guys! I'm excited to have found such an excellent resource as this discussion forum -- I'm starting in on reading all the posts -- it may take me a few years to get through them  I hope to start on a loft this spring and then....to the pigeons.... that's going to be the killer decision


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Dan you sure have taken it (Loft building ) to a new level, most of us peons will never be able to afford the "pigeon castle" you just finished, sure is very beautiful to say the least! So please don't scare the new people away "lol" thinking they have to build a castle to keep some birds!


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Hey DeeJay,

Thanks for the flatering compliments. I wish it was done, but I have the entire racing side interior to finish, the external aviaries, landing board, etc., etc. In all honesty it will probably never be done.  

I must say though that when you mention most people not being able to afford this type of project or "castle" as you call it, you may be wrong there. I devoted two years to it's planning and construction. I drove every nail, cut every board and dug every post myself with the help of only my wife, my 12 year old son and my father-in-law at times. I had no prior construction experience, just the willingness and patience to learn and yes, I am quite proud of what we have accomplished. We only spent on it when there was some extra cash on hand working paycheck to paycheck as teachers. We didn't borrow any money and didn't use any credit cards. If we didn't have any extra money one month then nothing was done on the loft. 

I think it is a matter of patient persistence. So many of us these days have to have everything right now to keep up with the neighbors that just got that Hummer, or that new flat screen TV or whatever. We have forgotten the sense of pride and accomplishment one gets from saving, little by little to do something, one step at a time, entirely on your own. There is something to be said for prioritizing one's expenses and putting off and saving for things that can't be afforded at the moment. Just look at all of the people that have credit problems these days. I really believe that if someone has the drive and the financial patience, just about anything is possible.  

Once again though, thanks for the compliments. My wife, family and I will be very happy and very relieved when it truely is done.

Thanks Again,

Dan


----------



## pigeedoodle (Dec 11, 2007)

I've been having a blast looking at all the designs. I'm lucky my hubby and I do construction stuff for fun (yes we are idiots  ) so hopefully we can do a big chunk of the work ourselves. Hey, Dan, I wasn't able to see your attachments -- I would love to see the pictures of your loft -- it sounds great.
Thanks, Con


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

A lot of the earlier pictures in the thread I had to remove to make room for more. The more recent pictures on pages 6 and 7 should work though.

Dan


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Dan,some day I would like to come see your loft when it's finished!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Dan just have to say your an inspiration to us all ,keep up the good work and thru you most will live the dream in one way or another for sure


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Deejay,

The door is always open! You aren't that far away. Come on up! Actually my family and I are down at Disney World at least once a year. Maybe I can stop by since you are right there?! 

Lakota,

You are too kind and you give me way too much credit. I am just a very average guy who always dreamed of creating something on his own that was special. (My wife says this project is my mid-life crisis  and if it is a choice between this and a 25 year old blonde, she supports this 110%!!  )

In all actuallity the loft was just the easy part. The real challenge will be to create my own strain of top notch, pre-potent racing pigeons that are at the top of just about any racing sheet! That part is a long way from reality.  Thanks to Warren Smith for setting me on the right path. God, he has gorgeous pigeons! The rest is up to me and I can't wait to get this first round of my very own birds out of their shells and see what they can do to get me going in the right direction!

Thanks again guys, and best of luck to all of you out there that are trying to create your own "something special". Just take it one step at a time and view each step as an accomplishment in and of itself and pretty soon you will be where you wanted to be.

Dan


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh boy....at the risk of of being self promoting...please Learning....share what you have produced in 2009 ! Was doing some web surfing, and your name came up on the internet, so I want to know how things look for the 2009 season ?


----------

